# Was Van der Holeshot the only one on discs?



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

That I would tell anyways....

exciting race - seemed like Sven was off his game and mentioned cross vegas to be the culprit.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

VdH was the only guy with discs.It's going to take a while with wheel, frame and component sponsors for the top guys to get them...or want them

Sven was only 10 seconds off a guy that has had his legs up while Sven was standing around at a booth in StinkTown....and spent too many hours in a germ tube at 30 thousand feet. It's a long season


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

the mayor said:


> VdH was the only guy with discs.It's going to take a while with wheel, frame and component sponsors for the top guys to get them...or want them
> 
> Sven was only 10 seconds off a guy that has had his legs up while Sven was standing around at a booth in StinkTown....and spent too many hours in a germ tube at 30 thousand feet. It's a long season


Well considering Niels Albert has won in Neerpelt four times (including last year when Sven didn't go to Vegas) I wouldn't imply that's the reason Sven lost. The Sand the section in Neerpelt has been the decider the last two years and nobody rides sand like Niels. See Zonhoven two years ago.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I am very aware of how great Albert is. He and Nys will have plenty of battles this year.
Hopefully we will see some of the new guard step up.
My statement was just in refference to the OP's "Sven was off"


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

I thought page was gonna be rockin' discs this year? i couldn't really tell from the race. at least he'll be easier to spot in the stars and stripes this year.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

And don't forget the giant "PAGE" on his jersey.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

didn't notice. hopefully he'll contest in the lead group some this season.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hoping to see more of Alex Revell this year. Love that guy....


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

His last blog update made no reference to going to Europe.. Would be a disappointment as he brought a lot of character..


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Neils rocks the sand, Sven showed well for all the travel
season starts well


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

Corndog said:


> And don't forget the giant "PAGE" on his jersey.


I think that requires him to be high enough up the race to be on camera. He's having a pretty slow start this year.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Even KFC will ride cantis in Europe it seems.
Katie Compton's Trek Crockett | News | CyclingDirt
But she'll ride hydro discs in the US. Seems like it is fashion choice almost, North Americans love the discs and the Euros love the canti-style so when in Rome do as the Romans do.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

ewarnerusa said:


> Even KFC will ride cantis in Europe it seems.
> Katie Compton's Trek Crockett | News | CyclingDirt
> But she'll ride hydro discs in the US. Seems like it is fashion choice almost, North Americans love the discs and the Euros love the canti-style so when in Rome do as the Romans do.


It's more of a logistics deal with her Euro campaign. They already have wheels over there...and will be sending more. If they run into problems...they need quick access to wheels, and disc road tubbies aren't real easy to find in a pinch.

And...you really don't need discs for racing...
But the industry needs to sell new stuff.....


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Well if they're going to be sending more wheels over, they could send disc-equipped tubbies over and negate that logistics problem. As #2 in the world, I'm sure she can manage to have several sets with her at any time. Doesn't stop other north americans from bringing a fleet of disc-equipped tubbies over when they make the trip. But maybe she just doesn't like 'em or see an added benefit. 

I agree that you don't need discs for racing. But some say you don't need a double chainring either, that doesn't make it unnecessary to have double rings in elite cross racing or make it an industry scam to sell twice as many chainrings. Discs aren't necessary in MTB racing either, but the benefits outweigh any perceived disadvantages so the rim brakes have gone extinct.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

ewarnerusa said:


> As #2 in the world,


Being #2 in a niche sport isn't worth a whole lot.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

Especially as a female (which is a lot worse in European racing than in the US).


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

ewarnerusa said:


> Well if they're going to be sending more wheels over, they could send disc-equipped tubbies over and negate that logistics problem. As #2 in the world, I'm sure she can manage to have several sets with her at any time. Doesn't stop other north americans from bringing a fleet of disc-equipped tubbies over when they make the trip. But maybe she just doesn't like 'em or see an added benefit.
> 
> I agree that you don't need discs for racing. But some say you don't need a double chainring either, that doesn't make it unnecessary to have double rings in elite cross racing or make it an industry scam to sell twice as many chainrings. Discs aren't necessary in MTB racing either, but the benefits outweigh any perceived disadvantages so the rim brakes have gone extinct.


Her husband said they saw enough disc failures last year that they didn't want hamper her European (World Cup) campaign by using untested stuff.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Has Jeremy Powers done any major Euro races? I'd love to see how he can do since he's off to another great start in the domestic races. Is it common knowledge that he was 4 years behind Tom Danielson at East Lime High School? We all rode on the same Junior shop team.

Thread related cuz he's using discs this year.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

Lelandjt said:


> Has Jeremy Powers done any major Euro races? I'd love to see how he can do since he's off to another great start in the domestic races. Is it common knowledge that he was 4 years behind Tom Danielson at East Lime High School? We all rode on the same Junior shop team.
> 
> Thread related cuz he's using discs this year.


didn't he ride last year's tabor WC 7th place finish on discs? could have the wrong race. i think he goes over later this month for the first 2 WCs.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Powers did get 7th at the opener in CZ with discs....
Marco Fontana got 3rd in Italy.
I doubt their brakes had anything to do with either finish.
Powers does plan on doing the first 2 W/Cs this season


----------



## paterberg (Nov 7, 2010)

Watched the Ereprijs from Laarne live on Vier this afternoon and there wasn't a disc brake in sight. So if the top pros aren't using them it kind of gives lie to the bike industry's supposition that we really do need them for racing cross. Oh yeah and also the new frame and wheels etc we'd need to run our nice new disc brakes. That would be the same industry that tries to tell us a gravel bike ain't a cross bike and vice versa! It'll be interesting to see how many, if any, of the pros are using disc brakes at the Koppenberg cross on 1/11, especially if it's wet which it usually is.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

It was on this very site a few years ago that there was endless cries for disc set up.
Endless pissing matches followed.
I'm sure that most of the folks who wanted them are no longer in the sport.
So now bikes and brake systems are available.....but they aren't selling.
I got a smoking deal on a Ridley X-Fire disc this summer.
The brakes don't make a difference in any race I've done on it...and in over 20 years of cross racing, I can only think of a handful of races that they would have.
But they are nice if you ride hilly dirt roads...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

the mayor said:


> It was on this very site a few years ago that there was endless cries for disc set up.
> Endless pissing matches followed.
> I'm sure that most of the folks who wanted them are no longer in the sport.
> So now bikes and brake systems are available.....but they aren't selling.
> ...


if I was new to the sport and had no gear I'd be open to choosing that route. (not mech discs after last years Nats horrors). Do you need them? No.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

the mayor said:


> Powers did get 7th at the opener in CZ with discs....
> Marco Fontana got 3rd in Italy.
> I doubt their brakes had anything to do with either finish.
> Powers does plan on doing the first 2 W/Cs this season


Both were dry fast tracks. Like to see how those two would have fared in the mud bog of Essen last year. Bpost Bank Trophy #4 - GP Rouwmoer Essen 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

the mayor said:


> It was on this very site a few years ago that there was endless cries for disc set up.


To be fair I think a lot of those voices were merely saying they should be allowed, like in XC MTBing. Most riders and fans, especially those with an MTB background, are baffled by all the gear regulations in road and cyclocross racing. When you're a cycling consumer the best thing is for pros to be allowed to use whatever they want.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

the mayor said:


> I'm sure that most of the folks who wanted them are no longer in the sport.
> So now bikes and brake systems are available.....but they aren't selling.



Where have you heard this? I've seen a lot of disc equipped CX bikes this year, and most folks buying new bikes that I know of are opting for discs. 


The last two CX bikes I built were disc equipped and a few more in the queue. Have only had one canti inquiry.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Most people getting new bikes don't have a lot of choice. If I were getting a new bike, from scratch, just getting into the sport, I would likely get a disc bike. It's the future that is going to be shoved down our throats, eventually. 

Even now, if I were to buy a new top end race bike, I would probably get a disc frame. 

But, as of now, my wife and I have like 8 sets of tubular wheels and 6-7 cx bikes. So, no big changes anytime soon. Although, I did pick up a closeout X-night from last year to use as my SS race bike.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

88 rex said:


> Where have you heard this? I've seen a lot of disc equipped CX bikes this year, and most folks buying new bikes that I know of are opting for discs.
> 
> 
> The last two CX bikes I built were disc equipped and a few more in the queue. Have only had one canti inquiry.


I agree, I know the mayor doesn't get out of New England much, but here in the PNW we are seeing a HUGE increase in disc brake bikes. 
I I was one person arguing for them and still think they're a good idea, and if I had the money for a new bike I would definitely want to get it with discs.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Perhaps discs will never fully take over because for some people and courses they offer no advantage. If I raced XC MTB in a flat, dry area I'd probabaly still use XTR V-brakes with Mavic ceramic rims. The point is options are good.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> Perhaps discs will never fully take over because for some people and courses they offer no advantage. If I raced XC MTB in a flat, dry area I'd probabaly still use XTR V-brakes with Mavic ceramic rims. The point is options are good.



They also offer no disadvantages on those same courses.


----------



## O-h (Feb 17, 2012)

Giant's decision of going all disc might affect van der Haar's equipment choice. I'm sure pros will run discs when discs offer some benefits over rim brakes.

I will stick with my rim brakes for now though. A road/fender/winter training bike with discs might be nice.


----------



## fatcitywicked (Oct 19, 2004)

Watching Van der Haar @ the Bpost Mario De Clerq, which was a muddy race, he wasn't making up any time on braking sections, but on a lot of the technical sections he looked more comfortable on the descents. Particularly on the huge off camber downhill corner.


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

Sounds like Helen Wyman had some issues with her discs in Ronse this past weekend

Crossland: A photo essay from the mud in Ronse - VeloNews.com

Helen Wyman climbs one of several steep ascents to the top of the bowl-shaped valley in which the race unfolded. “I had a bit of braking issue today,” she said. “This is the first year I’ve ever used disc brakes, and this was the first proper ’cross race. They were amazing, and then after two laps they just failed completely and I was without brakes.” A bike change solved the problem and Wyman clawed her way back to a second-place finish


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

beaker said:


> Sounds like Helen Wyman had some issues with her discs in Ronse this past weekend
> 
> Crossland: A photo essay from the mud in Ronse - VeloNews.com
> 
> Helen Wyman climbs one of several steep ascents to the top of the bowl-shaped valley in which the race unfolded. “I had a bit of braking issue today,” she said. “This is the first year I’ve ever used disc brakes, and this was the first proper ’cross race. They were amazing, and then after two laps they just failed completely and I was without brakes.” A bike change solved the problem and Wyman clawed her way back to a second-place finish


I read that too and wondered about more details. She loved them, then they failed on her. I assume her bike change was to another disc equipped bike? It it clearly worked great since she got second.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

She did switch to another disc bike...not sure what set up she is using over there.
She was running Spyres when she was here in New England. I talked to her husband about pad compounds...and it was all new to him ( like just about anyone that doesn't mtb...and of course, the clueless tech writers at Velosnooze)


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

She's on mechanicals, correct? I'm sure she killed the pads and had no way to adjust for the wear. The mud in Ronse looked very soupy... I'm sure that got in everything and just ate the pads to bits.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

the mayor said:


> I talked to her husband about pad compounds...and it was all new to him ( like just about anyone that doesn't mtb...and of course, the clueless tech writers at Velosnooze)


I wonder if some of the Americans have had a little advantage in regards to this, as we have a good percentage of our cross guys coming from MTB background.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't get it. I've done XC, DH, and EN mountainbike races in nasty mud and never worn a set of brake pads out during a race. People have been using Avid mechanicals for over a decade and I never heard of a problem till last year's Nats. Did all the people at Nats use resin/organic pads? Did they have their brakes set up pretty loose at the beginning so after a bit of wear the levers were going to the bars? Now that hydros are being used how can they be having any problems when the entire WC XC MTB field uses basically the same gear?

I mean, think about how little braking there is in a CX race compared to a long descent in the mountains. Is this all user/mechanic error?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> I don't get it. I've done XC, DH, and EN mountainbike races in nasty mud and never worn a set of brake pads out during a race. People have been using Avid mechanicals for over a decade and I never heard of a problem till last year's Nats. Did all the people at Nats use resin/organic pads? Did they have their brakes set up pretty loose at the beginning so after a bit of wear the levers were going to the bars? Now that hydros are being used how can they be having any problems when the entire WC XC MTB field uses basically the same gear?
> 
> I mean, think about how little braking there is in a CX race compared to a long descent in the mountains. Is this all user/mechanic error?


[Yawn] Really. From the Specialized World Cup mechanics blog from a nasty Bromont a few years ago. "In the men’s race, we greased the chains so they would run smoothly and after the event when we were washing the bikes there were still traces of grease there after all of that mud. But most of the riders lost all their stopping power of their brakes and the brake pads wore out because the mud gets in between the rotor and wears down the brake pads like grinding paste."

And a couple Quotes from that race. 

Brakes were a problem for many riders. "In the final lap and a half I started to lose my brakes completely, and trying to ride through the technical parts became very, very dangerous. I had to slow down a lot, and I think otherwise I could have stayed in second," said Näf.

Hermida, the winner of round one in South Africa, said he also suffered from brake problems. "I was lucky that my brakes stopped working early in the race rather than late, because I stopped then in the technical area and was able to catch people later in the race when their brakes failed," he said.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Huh, guess it does happen. Again I have to wonder if they're using resin/organic pads as I've never seen close to that much wear. Maybe it's time for companies to make solid braking surface rotors for mud races. Enduro moto guys do that to prolong pad life in nasty conditions and the non-drilled carbon rotors I've been using this season have had great pad life, despite using organic pads.


----------



## cocomo (Apr 13, 2011)

Stef has said Helen Wyman's bikes had organic pads on them. She is using the cable operated hydraulic brakes from what I remember.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

davemess said:


> I agree, I know the mayor doesn't get out of New England much, but here in the PNW we are seeing a HUGE increase in disc brake bikes.
> I I was one person arguing for them and still think they're a good idea, and if I had the money for a new bike I would definitely want to get it with discs.


I wanted them then and I still do. My current race bike is 5 years old- I'm looking forward to replacing it w/ a new disc bike, preferably carbon.
(Hakkalugi, Crux or the forthcoming "Super Jake" lead my current list).


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

cocomo said:


> Stef has said Helen Wyman's bikes had organic pads on them. She is using the cable operated hydraulic brakes from what I remember.


Although her mechanic may have changed pads, I am pretty sure both the TRP Spyre and Hyrd are spec'd with semi-metalic pads. Wife and I just finished a week of cycling on trails comprised mostly of crushed limestone and with rain nearly all day on the first and last days, our brand new Spyre SLC's with Ashima Ai2 rotors incurred heavy pad wear and required readjustment of the cable as there was not enough tension from the barrel adjuster alone.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

ms6073 said:


> With rain nearly all day on the first and last days, our brand new Spyre SLC's with *Ashima Ai2 rotors* incurred heavy pad wear.


There's your problem. Those are well known in the MTB world for eating pads and having so little metal that they overheat very quickly (a rotor's material acts like a heat sink. Less material means less capacity to absorb heat). Super spindly rotors, while light, have downsides. Formula R1s seem to be the best ultralight rotors but still wear pads and get hot quicker than rotors with a more solid braking surface. The future is Kettle Cycles undrilled SiCC rotors and SiCC pads. Literally the future for CX guys though since it'll be tough to get your hands on them in time for this season. I've got a couple 7" & 8" sets for my Enduro and DH bikes you can borrow if you wanna feel what too much braking power is like on CX tires


----------



## J-K (Nov 5, 2006)

VDH on discs (Dutch), after Ronse: Wielertips.nl Lars van der Haar over de nieuwste ontwikkeling: Schijfremmen

Short English version:
- His team and coach Richard Groenendaal want to be at the forefront of innovation and that's a big reason he is on discs.
- According to VDH, the advantages are constant and powerful braking, the ability to out-brake someone at a corner, more control, being able to relax and ride on the hoods, instead of having to ride the drops and use full hand power to brake.
- Disadvantages: Gets a bit noisy at times on sandy courses, but he does not feel it and it does not bother him.
- He will use disc brakes on all types of courses.
- He expects some other riders to switch next year and the entire field on discs the next. It would suit Lars if they all would wait a little longer.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> The future is Kettle Cycles undrilled SiCC rotors and SiCC pads.


I was part of the original kickstarter campaign and got the rotors a couple days after returning from last seasons Masters worlds. Rotors were too warped out of the box for mechanical discs having tried them on 3-sets of disc cx tubulars then mounted them on the Stans ZTR wheels on my 29er SS. Still had slight pad rub but braking was no were near XTR with Ice Tech rotors so I sent them back to Kettle for c-processing. Got them back along with carbon pads two weeks back and immediately mounted them on one of our Enve Twenty9 XC tubulars wheelsets but the rotors are still not tracking well enough to use with mechanical calipers. We have a couple sets of clincher Enve 29er with DT hibs that I plan to try this weekend otherwise I will have to slice up some rotor shims to see if I can get the rotors tracking true. Of course the other issue is the front TRP caliper on my bike broke on Monday - feels like internal spring has come loose as it has no power and the actuating arm will not 'spring' back to the open position.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

^Yes, Kettle is working through their issues. My first gens were wobbly enough that I had some pad rub. I got lucky and my 2nd gen rotors are all as straight as steels. Not quite perfect but straight enough that there's little to no pad rub. I've got one of the 3rd gen rotors and it's dead straight and the mounting area looks like it will work better with a variety of hubs.

You mention the Shimano Ice-Tech rotors. While not as light as others, these have a much more solid braking surface than most and would be an excellent choice in mud.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

until they get self adjusting there will be issues. Hyrdos take care of that, but as many said, even that would have not helped @ Nats last year


----------



## clydeone (Oct 25, 2011)

So .... with Van de Haar's win today do the disc brakes become en vogue?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

clydeone said:


> So .... with Van de Haar's win today do the disc brakes become en vogue?


They'll be standard in a couple years but there will be cyclocross specific pads and rotors. I predict the same on the road. What was with VDH taking so many bike changes on a (relatively) dry fast course?


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

OnTheRivet said:


> ...What was with VDH taking so many bike changes on a (relatively) dry fast course?


Did he? I only noticed one. But I was watching my 3 y.o. boys at the same time so I miss a lot. I was wanting to note if the disc-brake guy would have to pit more or not. I also saw one other guy on discs early on, not from a big-time pro team. I don't know who it was.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

ewarnerusa said:


> Did he? I only noticed one. But I was watching my 3 y.o. boys at the same time so I miss a lot. I was wanting to note if the disc-brake guy would have to pit more or not. I also saw one other guy on discs early on, not from a big-time pro team. I don't know who it was.


Yeah, I think he did like 4 bike changes for no apparent reason? It was Zahner on the other disc bike, a Felt.


----------



## J-K (Nov 5, 2006)

Belgian TV spoke to his pit crew (and dad) during the race and they said he simply wanted a clean bike. They had planned to change bikes every 2 laps. They might have altered tyre pressure or type too, as drizzle started coming in half race.

Should have had nothing to do with the disc brakes. His brakes are hydraulic, self adjusting and you could do many races on the same pads, possibly even a whole season, in conditions like this.

I did notice VDH ride all of the descents with his hands on the hoods. He must be extremely confident not just in his braking power, but also in his ability to hold on.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

J-K said:


> Belgian TV spoke to his pit crew (and dad) during the race and they said he simply wanted a clean bike. They had planned to change bikes every 2 laps. They might have altered tyre pressure or type too, as drizzle started coming in half race.
> 
> Should have had nothing to do with the disc brakes. His brakes are hydraulic, self adjusting and you could do many races on the same pads, possibly even a whole season, in conditions like this.
> 
> I did notice VDH ride all of the descents with his hands on the hoods. He must be extremely confident not just in his braking power, but also in his ability to hold on.


obviously the descents weren't technical enough to need braking


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Lelandjt said:


> ^Yes, Kettle is working through their issues. My first gens were wobbly enough that I had some pad rub. I got lucky and my 2nd gen rotors are all as straight as steels. Not quite perfect but straight enough that there's little to no pad rub. I've got one of the 3rd gen rotors and it's dead straight and the mounting area looks like it will work better with a variety of hubs.
> 
> You mention the Shimano Ice-Tech rotors. While not as light as others, these have a much more solid braking surface than most and would be an excellent choice in mud.


you know what disc has a really big rotor that dissipates heat pretty well>


a rim brake


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> you know what disc has a really big rotor that dissipates heat pretty well>
> 
> 
> a rim brake


Disipates it right into the tube. The impetus for putting discs on my XC bike was shortly after moving to Breckenridge I was riding an unrelenting 3000ft descent when my tube melted and blew out. My setup was he pinnacle of rim brakes: XTR V-brakes on Mavic ceramic rims with ceramic specific pads. They were awesome on flattish XC courses (and probably CX) but there was no way to avoid the effects of heat build-up on a descent like that.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

what are these tubes you speak of?


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> Disipates it right into the tube.


Funny you should mention that. I heard a good story from a friend who works at SRAM. Katie Compton was coming down from Pike's peak on a road bike and blew out BOTH tires almost simultaneously. Apparently she was still able to lay the bike down in a ditch and was okay. Impressive handling! Discs are going to be on road bikes very soon.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Lelandjt said:


> Disipates it right into the tube. The impetus for putting discs on my XC bike was shortly after moving to Breckenridge I was riding an unrelenting 3000ft descent when my tube melted and blew out. My setup was he pinnacle of rim brakes: XTR V-brakes on Mavic ceramic rims with ceramic specific pads. They were awesome on flattish XC courses (and probably CX) but there was no way to avoid the effects of heat build-up on a descent like that.


I had avid arch supremes, that is the pinnacle of rim brakes. I've never blown a tire but I switched to discs on my XC bike to reduce arm pump on long descents


----------



## J-K (Nov 5, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> obviously the descents weren't technical enough to need braking


Obviously you have little knowledge of this course.

There were multiple hairpin corners that required allmost coming to a full stop and then executing a really tight off camber turn. There were also high speed descents with 180 degree corners at the end.

Look, I am not defending discs here, I just point out what I saw. To each their own, so I do not get what the debate is all about anyhow. Fact is that someone won a world cup race on discs, so that makes them worthy for a typical world cup course that was wet-ish, but not muddy. Chances are someone will win the next one on canti's.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Check out the brakes on Niels at the Koppenbergcross.
Bpost Bank Trofee - Koppenbergcross 2013: Niels Albert (BKCP-Powerplus) Sported A Disc Brake-equipped..., Photos | Cyclingnews.com
Albert: ?Ik weet wat er scheelt? - Het Nieuwsblad Mobile


> From Google translated - Albert drove for the first time here and first of the Belgian top with disc brakes. A positive experience. "He was in the descents often in a file so that he could not take advantage of the better full braking power," said sports director Christoph Roodhooft. "But it's more than expected. And definitely worth repeating. Maybe not in Zonhoven, because we do not have wheels with sand tires. "


----------

